# soil with flourite cap



## kingken (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm starting a 2.5g planted for my college dorm, and need a substrate. I understand that flourite does a good job of hlding nutrients, and I happen to have some laying around. So I was thinking I would just use that and put some root tabs in, or perhaps use soil and cap it with the flourite. Anyone know if this would work? 
-Ken


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

It will work well. I've set up a 90 with soil capped with Flourite, and had great success.


----------



## kingken (Apr 18, 2010)

Excellent! That makes life easy, thanks a lot!! Do you dose anything else?
-Ken


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Not a thing!

The tanks is a planted display at my local aquarium store, and it has been set up for about 6 months. I went by today--the tank looks really good, and the shop owner has discus in it.

Now here is the amazing part. Except for a few doses of Excel for algae, the shop owner hasn't dosed anything. *He hasn't even done a water change!*


----------



## kingken (Apr 18, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks a lot for the tips!!!


----------

